# Install Spitfire libraries on another computer



## micrologus (Jun 8, 2021)

I bought a new MacBook Pro and I tried to install my sample libraries on it. No problem with Kontakt: locate on the external SSD with Native Access, it works. Easy with VSL, too.

I tried the same with the Spitfire audio app. Just Mrs Mills Piano works. Whitacre Choir, BBC Pro: I tried to "repair", "locate", "Reset", nothing works.
The problem is that now those libraries don't work anymore on my desktop computer (iMac), too!
I tried to repair, again, but now it says "you don't have any resets remaining for this library - please contact Spitfire customer support for further resets."

Any advice?

- Matteo


----------



## Anders Wall (Jun 8, 2021)

micrologus said:


> I bought a new MacBook Pro and I tried to install my sample libraries on it. No problem with Kontakt: locate on the external SSD with Native Access, it works. Easy with VSL, too.
> 
> I tried the same with the Spitfire audio app. Just Mrs Mills Piano works. Whitacre Choir, BBC Pro: I tried to "repair", "locate", "Reset", nothing works.
> The problem is that now those libraries don't work anymore in my iMac, too!
> ...


Contact Spitfire.
Create one of those tickets on their support pages.
Flag it as urgent.
They’ll reset your libraries asap.
I think they work UK office hours so asap might be tomorrow
It’s easy as that.

best of luck,
/Anders


----------



## micrologus (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you Anders, 
I already created a ticket 7 hours ago. I hope they will contact me soon.
Best,

- Matteo


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jun 8, 2021)

micrologus said:


> you don't have any resets remaining for this library


One of the worst customer experience in recent times. Spitfire should think about what increased protection against piracy this method actually offers. Whenever I do something with the newer Spitfire libraries, move them or something, I think, "Hopefully the reset limit doesn't hit right now".


----------

